# Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht



## ingo39 (28. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Humminbird 525 und eine selbstgebastelte Halterung für das Bellyboot. Ich suche jetzt noch einen leichten Akku, weil ich für die relativ kurzen bb-Einsätze(4-6h) nicht immer den schweren 12V Bleiakku mitschleppen möchte. 

Hat jemand einen Tip für einen geeigneten Akku und das dazu passende Ladegerät?

...ein bissel basteln und löten ist kein Problem....

Ich dachte an einen ca. 12V-Akku von nem Bohrschrauber oder so???

Grüße
Ingo


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. August 2013)

*AW: Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht*

Du kannst auch im Modellbaubreich schauen und fertige 12V-Akkus kaufen. Nicd oder Nimh mit Tamiyastecker oder Bananenstecker. Da musst Du schauen was inkl Ladegerät billiger kommt. Die Bauform finde ich bei den Akkus von Akkusschraubern nicht so schön. Es gibt natürlich auch einzelne 1,2V Akkus mit Lötfahne. Wenn evtl schon ein Ladegerät vorhanden ist das eine solch große Zellenzahl nicht mitmacht könnte man auch evtl 2x5 Zellen in Reihe schalten. 

Es gibt 1000 Möglichkeiten


----------



## Stefan660 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht*

Richtig leicht wäre ein LiPo Akku, 4s mit 3-5 Ah. Habe selbst ein 3Ah Lipo dran am HB 728QB. Hält locker 10 Stunden durch und wiegt nur 300-400g. Man muss natürlich ein entsprechendes Ladeequipment haben.
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ingo39 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Richtig leicht wäre ein LiPo Akku, 4s mit 3-5 Ah. Habe selbst ein 3Ah Lipo dran am HB 728QB. Hält locker 10 Stunden durch und wiegt nur 300-400g. Man muss natürlich ein entsprechendes Ladeequipment haben.
> Grüße
> Stefan



Hallo, 
wo bekommt man einen 4s Lipo und welches Ladegerät braucht man?
Gibt es so etwas im bundle?

gruß Ingo


----------



## juma (31. August 2013)

*AW: Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht*

So ein 4s Lipo hat aber 14,8 V nimmt das Echo davon keinen schaden ???;+


----------



## ulf (31. August 2013)

*AW: Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht*

Hallo

Das steht im Handbuch, welche Spanung der verträgt. Das 718 kann z.B. von 10V bis 20V betrieben werden. Die KFZ-Bordspannung bewegt sich auch bis ca. 14,5V im normalen Bereich, das wird bei Bootsmotoren nicht viel anders sein.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stefan660 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht*



ingo39 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo bekommt man einen 4s Lipo und welches Ladegerät braucht man?
> Gibt es so etwas im bundle?
> 
> gruß Ingo



Günstig gibts die Akkus + Ladegeräte z.B. hier : http://www.hobbyking.com
Teuer hier z.B. : http://www.conrad.de

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## pxrxx12 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht*

Aeroaccu.com

Hier gibt es die LifePo4 Akkus im Standard 12V Gehäuse
12v/8AH wiegt ca 900g mit passendem Ladegerät
ca 160 Euro!


----------



## Hecht69 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Leichter Akku für Humminbird gesucht*

nee ein 3 S Lipo Brauchst du kostet mit versand 20 Euro


----------

